# Simple Cigar PEN



## corian king (Jul 8, 2010)

Simple Cigar Pen 
No bells and whistles
I thought the combination turned out really well
so I figured I would see what everyone else thinks.
This pen is made from one of Formicas new colors called (Gold Nugget)​


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 8, 2010)

First of all, great fit and polish! Now, I personally am not a fan of that stuff, however it makes great center bands. But you did a really great job.


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 8, 2010)

sharp


----------



## Rfturner (Jul 9, 2010)

great job looks pretty good


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks Good, I like it, it goes well with the kit,


----------



## scrollsawwoodart (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks great! good job


----------



## corian king (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.I appreciate it.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 10, 2010)

All my corian pens look like counter tops and the ladies just turn and run away. Yours looks fantastic.


----------



## toddlajoie (Jul 10, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> All my corian pens look like counter tops and the ladies just turn and run away. Yours looks fantastic.



If they look like counter tops, I'm thinking you may not be turning them down enough. :biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 10, 2010)

toddlajoie said:


> If they look like counter tops, I'm thinking you may not be turning them down enough. :biggrin:


I think the faucet holes give them away.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PenPal (Jul 10, 2010)

Pre conception can be rewarding or defeating. Your pen is beautiful, we here viewing and responding are either makers of at some time Corian Pens or in so many cases never seen Corian so we form attitudes and predudices and subjectively make statements. Our privilige your request.

Show this pen to non pen makers describing the material used as man made and results will astound you. Then you will have people who prefer natural material eg Timber or as we have in our country so called Green people from choice who stay away from artificial materials and a decision or observation will be influenced by those thoughts.

Let me please observe like riding a motor bike without an exhaust is an experience I have made innumerable Corian pens, I love natural timbers and fully enjoy cast pens your pen rates highly for me it covers for me the shape , colour, detail finish and good presentation.
Delightful pen.

Regards Peter.


----------



## corian king (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks John! Maybe you should buy some corian adhesive to fill in the faucet holes.LOL How about sending me some pics I would like to see your work..
JIM


----------



## corian king (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks Peter for the kind and gracious words.
I am humbled by your words of wisdom My friend!!


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 11, 2010)

I think that is a real nice looking Cigar pen. I have made about 40 corian pens  and still have about 20 left.
My biggest problem is that people think they are too heavy and I have never made larger diameter ones like the cigar kit because of that.

Are you gluing pieces together for those larger diameter pens or do you  have access to thicker than the 1/2"  pieces I have been able to get.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 11, 2010)

corian king said:


> Thanks John! Maybe you should buy some corian adhesive to fill in the faucet holes.LOL How about sending me some pics I would like to see your work..
> JIM


----------



## wizard (Jul 11, 2010)

Very nice!! Somebody with that particular Formica in their kitchen would really have a conversation piece!


----------



## corian king (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello William!! We don't seem to have a problem selling the heavier pens.Alot of men really like the feel of the larger pens done in the corian.I guess we have just been lucky in that respect.We glue up the 1/2" stock to make the larger blanks.
JIM


----------



## corian king (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello wizard and thanks! We actually do alot of the small refrigiator pens to match the customers tops.The only problem is some of the ladies seem to have trouble pulling the magnet off the fridge.
JIM


----------



## johncrane (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks good Jim! a good color too mix with black.


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 12, 2010)

corian king said:


> Hello William!! We don't seem to have a problem selling the heavier pens.Alot of men really like the feel of the larger pens done in the corian.I guess we have just been lucky in that respect.We glue up the 1/2" stock to make the larger blanks.
> JIM


.
I find the glue lines are practically invisible with most patterns except for when I tried it with a few solid colors. 

I sometimes glue up nine different contrasting colors  of corian pen blanks  to make bottle stopper blanks and they are my best sellers for stoppers. .
I have always used CA for gluing with excellent results . Just wondering if you use a special glue  or do you also use CA.


----------



## corian king (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks John! William I do use CA sometimes but most of the time I use corians adhesive so I can get a color match.Less chance of the seams showing.
JIM


----------



## Bree (Jul 13, 2010)

It works for me!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice pen.  I had a deal started once with a guy that remodeled kitchens.  He did my brother's kitchen and I made my brother a pen out of scraps of the corian counter top.  The guy saw it and wanted to set it up so when he completed a job I'd make a pen from the counter top scrap and he give it as a gift to the people that hired him.   Unfortunately  the economy deteriorated and he didn't get any jobs that included new counter tops.


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 13, 2010)

corian king said:


> Thanks John! William I do use CA sometimes but most of the time I use corians adhesive so I can get a color match.Less chance of the seams showing.
> JIM


Where do you get corian adhesive ? Does it come in a few colors in order to get the one that has the closest match ? 
I wonder if CA can be colored  with something to match? Have never tried it. 

 CA glue lines have always been invisible in my 9 color stoppers like this  but I got a request for a plain white and a plain  (no pattern at all) pink   corian pen  one time for a thicker pen than could be achieved from a 1/2"  x 1/2" blank . The glue line showed too bad so I tossed them out  and I had to tell the customer about it .
She then  chose light colored ones with a tight pattern and it would be hard to find the joint in those without using a magnifying glass.


----------



## rkimery (Sep 7, 2011)

your Gold Nugget is a golden gem!


----------

